# Sticky  Scent Reviews



## Sondra

Susan Anderson, Prairie Fragrances: 
No longer in business... has been modified... Barbara


----------



## Guest

*Re: Scent Reviews/Candle Science *

Candle Science Reviews

Any scent that says bath/body is fine for soap.
I have used some scents from there at 1 oz per 2 lbs when I only had a 1 oz sample but generally use 1 oz per pound of soap. The cherry was great at 1 oz per 2 pounds.
I personally prefer fresh fruity/berry scents and herbal scents.
I'll list which ones I've tried for you but you may have scents you like that I don't and vice versa.

I don't oven process. I will stack molds in soaps that need a forced gel but that is all.
Becky

A=accelerates
D=discolors

Apple Jack and Peel -A slightly, D to pretty caramel color, gels easily. Sells great!
Black Cherry-A, D to pale pink, nice!
Coconut Lime verbena-Slight A, no D. I cannot keep this one in stock.
Cranberry Marmalade-a new favorite! Slight A, D to pretty red brown.
Cucumber Melon-no A or D .
Chocolate Fudge: haven't soaped, smells good!
Fig Forest-just tried, no A or D. Lost scent for 2 weeks but seems to be coming back. Vanilla, fig, spice scent. Cream.
Frankincense and Myrrh-this one needs to be force gelled. No A, D to dark brown
French Vanilla-force gel. No A, D to medium tan.
Fresh Fruit Slices-No A or D. Best if forced gel. Awesome scent!
Green Tea and Lemongrass-no A or D. Slow but has always come out perfect. Sells well, light scent.
Hazelnut Coffee-no A, D to med. Brown. I like the Mocha Café better.
Hot Baked Apple Pie-no A, D to soft brown. Like Apple Jack n peel better.
Lavender-A, moves fast! No D. Strong true scent.

Lilac- A, and rices. No D. Move fast, but a good scent!
Lemon Verbena- Fresh delicious scent. No A, D pale yellow.
Lovespell- no A or D, but scent morphed on me.Great and true in lotion.
Mocha Café-mmm rich complex choc./coffee scent. No A, D to dark brown.
Ocean Breeze- recommend force gel. No A or D. bestseller
Peppermint Eucalyptus-recommend force gel. I always color. No A. Another big seller.
Plumeria- No A or D. Very Nice but I prefer this from Mystify Your Senses.
Pumpkin Bread-Slight A, D to orangey brown. Nice!
Red Clover Tea-Have this, smells good, but haven't tried it yet.
Sun Ripened Raspberry-no A or D but morphed on me.
Violet Lime- Fast A, slight D to greenish tint. Strong scent!

I've done a few that becky didn't list, I used them all at 1 oz for 2lbs:

Antique Sandelwood-no A or D, I don't like this much myself, too strong
Chardonnay- no A or D-I think this smells gross! But I've sold some and it seems to be a love or hate thing!
Milk Chocolate-no A D to dark brown, just light enough to see some of my cocoa swirls-needs a little bit more scent
Mediterannean Fig- no A or D-this was my free sample and everyone loves it! Plenty of scent


----------



## Sondra

Pumpkin Chiffon by RA siezed up on me but could have been me. smells good tho.


----------



## Guest

More Candle Science Reviews

*all scents used at a rate of .75 ppo*

A = accelerates
D = discolors

Sage and Pomegranate - No A or D. Fresh and clean scent.

Blackberry Marmalade - No A, D to a dark tan. Plain scent w/ no depth, very light scent

Mimosa & Mandarin - No A, D to light yellow. Wonderful, light fruity scent.

White Tea & Berries - Haven't soaped yet. Watch for updates.

Red Clover Tea - Slight A, no D. Nice fruity scent with a herbal note.

Spiced Wassail - Haven't soaped yet. HORRIBLE OOB!

Mediterranean Fig - Haven't soaped yet. Watch for updates.

Violet Lime - Haven't soaped yet. Watch for updates.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

Candle Science Peach
slight A, no D. Colored it peach with pink and gold mica and the color is true. Smells good, a true peach scent.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

Candle Science Mango Papaya
NO A or D held up well in CP. Nice fruity blend. I tried a 1 ounce sample during the recent sale. I won't add this now since I have similar scents but it is nice. I think it would be really nice in lotion!

Candle Science Sex On The Beach
No A but D to dark brown. Smells really good, fruity with a hint of vanilla and alcohol.


----------



## Amanda Lee

I used Aromahaven FO's 

Vanilla Sandalwood - A no, D yes to a deep tan color. I also used extra virgin olive oil in this batch. Smells wonderful! .9 ppo

Love Spell - A no D no. A nice perfume-y grapefruit scent .7ppo

Lemon Verbena - A no, D slight yellow. Did perfect in cp Nice clean lemon scent. Would be great for a kitchen soap. .7ppo


Lillian's FO:

Cleopatra's Treasures - A YES! D only slight. I was pouring into my mold and almost finished the pour when all of a sudden the soap went from thin pudding to thick as store bought cake icing! Don't waste time with this one! 

It smell of ginger and lime with notes of something else but I cannot tell. I like this scent...it is not a heavy or over powering scent .7ppo
A exotic scent!


----------



## Amanda Lee

Aroma Haven's FO's:

--used at the rate of .7 ppo

Black Raspberry Vanilla- no A, no D. Did fine and smells great!

Just Peachy- no A, no D. Did fine and smells like a true peach.

Green Irish Tweed- no A, no D. Smells like a man! A very handsome man at that ...lol!


----------



## Narrow Chance

Save on Scents ( I usually don't use SOS, but they had a FO that I was out of rather cheap.. so I tried them. Very pleased with what I purchased so far)

All done in Cold Process.

Gingerbread - No acceleration but did discolor dark brown. Very yummy FO.. although it did fade rather fast.
Cranberry Orange- One of my best sellers... no A, D just a tad to a lemon color. 
Skinny Dippin - I am so in love with this FO!!! Very tropical scent.. no A or D. I can't put my finger on the fruits but it is tropical fruity.
Butt Naked - Coconuty blend. No A, but does discolor to dark tan.
Coco Milk and Lavender - Coconut scent with a hint of lavender- No A, but also discolors to a tan.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk

-I'm attempting to soap most of my collection so will update as I soap the scents.

Nature's Garden {http://www.naturesgardencandles.com}

Lily Of The Valley- A very slightly, no D.
Black Magic- No A. Slight D to light tan. Very easy to use and plenty of time for swirling
Honeysuckle- A, no D. I'm still able to swirl, but it is thick. 
Innocence- Slight A, D to brown
Cool Spring- No A or D
Creme Brulee- No A, D to black
Dragon's Blood- No A, D to dark brown
Vanilla Extract- No A, does D to dark brown as expected
Kiwi Strawberry- No A. No D.
Lilac- Definitely A. Work quickly. Ds to a somewhat purple tan color. Quite nice actually.
Black Raspberries & Vanilla- No A, no D. Perfect.
Sandalwood- No A or much D.Update. Very strange D this time around. The tops are green and the bar themselves are a dark tan/purple. In the past they have been a nice sandy color.
Moonlight Pomegranate- Slight A, which was expected. The part that was not colored has turned a light tan.
Clove- No A, D to orange brown color. Nice.
Fresh Squeezed Orange- NEVER AGAIN. I don't think it Aed at all, but it would not come out of the mold!
Lick Me All Over- No A or D.
Cucumber & Melons (Old Version)- No A. No noticeable D.
Juniper Breeze- Very slight A. No noticeable D.
Eucalyptus- No A or D. Quite strong.
NG Loving Spells- No A. No D.
Lavender Flowers- No A. No D that I can tell, but I color it.
Fresh Linen- No A. No D.
Apple Jack & Peel- No A. Ds to dark orange. Looks and smells like quite a bit of Clove or Cinnamon. I do not like this FO as much as I liked the other AJ & P I soaped below.
Drakkar Type- No A. No D.
Melon Mist- No A. No D.
Victorian Rose- No A. I dyed this. No overt D.
Fresh Cut Roses- No A. I dyed this. No overt D.
NG Magnolia & Orange Blossom- No A. No D.

AromaHaven {http://www.rusticescentuals.com}

Monkey Farts- No A, D to dark brown
Little Black Dress- Despite the site saying it seizes, I had no trouble with it. No dicoloration that I can tell. My dye color stayed true.
Rose Geranium- No A. No D.

The Candlemaker's Store {www.thecandlemakersstore.com}

Apple Jack and Peel- Grade B- No A. D to light tan. 
Christmas Spice- Grade B- Definite A! No time to color. Dark orange color.


----------



## Kalne

Nature's Garden -

Cucumber Cantaloupe - no A or D, scent sticks well at .8 ppo, proving to be a good seller for me this year

Love Spell - no A or D, used at .8 ppo, needed to find a replacement for Susan's, this one's not bad, better than some I've tried, as always it sells well

Caribbean - yummy scent at .8 ppo, no A, discolors to dark brown though. Would be great in lotion I think.

Honeysuckle - no A for me on this one, not sure about D as I was trying a new color. Scent sticks at .8 ppo and really does smell like honeysuckle

Victorian Rose - no A, not sure about D as I colored this one Scent sticks at .7 ppo. Not crazy about it but I've had others tell me it's a good rose.

China Rain - love this scent! Very slight A but only to the point that it starts to thicken slightly, doesn't move beyond that. Not sure about D as I color this one too. 

Sandalwood - no A, D to tan Used at .8 ppo and it's on the light side. Not at all the rich sandalwood I was trying to replace. Still, I think it's nice.

Yuzu - no A, not sure on D as I colored Good at .8 ppo

Plumeria - no A, not sure about D, sticks well at .7 ppo

Berry Bewitching Brew - no A, no D, good at .7 ppo 
Scent is nice, reminds me of something but I can't put my finger on it. I'm thinking grapes without the sweet

Watercress and Aloe
no A, no D, good at .8 ppo
VERY green, smells like parsley to me and I guess that's what watercress smells like. 

Ocean Mist - very nice fresh scent at .8 ppo
no A. I read that it D so I added a bit of TD, so far so good (1.5 weeks), the white top still looks white.


----------



## Madfarmer

When I started soaping, I swore I was gonna stick with 6 or 8 good scents. Now I've tried 12 and there's more on the way! All of these are from Aroma Haven: So far, I've avoided anything their notes say accelerates or siezes. They all seem adequate at 4 oz. per 8 lb. batch.

Amazing Grace: An absolute rave! It took me right back to playing in the bathtub with my brother when I was five & he was two. It's gender-neutral

Avalanche: It's minty fresh! This was a 2 oz. sample & I've ordered a pound. Nice peppermint, though it fades a bit. Great bedtime shower after a hot day. Men or women.

Cinnamon: Boy, is it ever! True, lasting, strong.

Cucumber-Melon: I'll definitely re-order this. Very nice, true to the fruit, not overpowering. Seems to hold well.

Dark Knights: A spicy men's fragrance. It's OK, haven't decided to make it permanent, but I might.

Dragon's Blood: The old stand-by for us old hippies! Their's is good, & plenty strong.

Dreamcatcher: A nice complexity--wish I could describe it better. I like it!

Falling leaves: A very descriptive name. A friend of mine picked up a bar without knowing what it was and said, "Smells like a forest."

Green Irish Tweed: Silly name for a great scent! Supposedly created for Cary Grant & worn by several Hollywood Hunks. Steve got a cologne for Christmas several years ago & has tried to find the same one without success. This is it! Subtle, masculine, not icky at all. We're calling this soap "Drogheda", after the town in Ireland where Steve's grandparents were born.

Lovely (Type) Another sample. Way too subtle for me. I used two ounces, with an ounce of Cucumber-Melon in a seven pound batch. The Cucumber Melon buried this one.

Very Sexy (for him): Very faint is what it is! It's OK, there's just not much too it. It's a formal scent, like for an evening out. I wouldn't wear it to a rodeo.

Ozark Forest: Saved the best till last. I'll use this as long as they make it. The quintessential outdoor, woodsy fragrance. Cedar & oak & a whole bunch of stuff comes through, and I don't have that great a nose.

I have another order coming with a couple new ones I'll add when I've tried 'em

Tom


----------



## MiaBella Farm

Aroma Haven:

Sweet Grass... Accelerates like crazy! Gloppy even...I don't like this one at all and will not use it any longer!


----------



## Seamus

Natures Garden Oatmeal Milk & Honey FO:

I had super fast acceleration and horrible oil separation.



Other FO's that I've used from them:

Drakkar Type: soaped nicely 

Cucumber Cantelope: soaped nicely, has more of a cantelope scent than a cucumber scent


----------



## Madfarmer

A couple more from Aroma Haven:

Japanese Pear & Genseng: This is a wonderful scent! It's very complex & citrusy at first, although it's mostly spicy pear after a couple of days. It traced faster than I was expecting--no big deal, but I had to do some smoothing in the mold.

Gardenia: A vast disappointment, & I bought a pound instead of a sample. OOB, it reeks of cheap perfume. It soaped well, but the soap smells NOTHING like gardenia. I haven't a clue what to call it, & it's gonna be a close-out special right from the start.

Tom


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Aroma Haven..

*Cantalope Lilly*, No A, No D, lovely lovely, this would make a great soap and lotion duo. Everyone says it smells like expensive perfumed cantalope.

*Glow by JayLo*, No A, No D, scent was really weak when soaped normal strength, when using the soap my daughter loved it and is already part of her lotion line, 3 of the girls here for 4th of July made it into rollon's to take with them.

*Mabel's Mint Sugar Cookie*, No A, Discolors due to all the vanilla in it. I got to smell this in a body spray before I purchased it and it is wonderful, not very minty and not very foody, it is lovely, it is going to be my new line for Christmas soap, lotion, bodyspray etc...it's devine. It's one of those you smell over and over again.

More to come...


----------



## Caprine Beings

Aroma Haven- Amber Romance; No A, No discoloration, 

Oregon Trails- Cabernet Savignon; No A, No discoloration
Egytian Musk: No A, no discoloration
Amber Romance: No A, No discoloration 
Sweet Heart Baby Roses: No A, no discoloring- the best for a rose scent--not perfumy,
more of a soft floribunda.
Coming up soon: Cherokee and Gift of the Magi


----------



## Huminbird

I should probably start a scent review thingie as well. It is really helpful to see what others have to say about scents.

Dragons Blood - Aroma Haven - No A, Dark brown D. Weak compared to the Dragons Blood I have gotten through Lillian in the past. Maybe they sent me the wrong one because others have given this one great reviews. Didn't discolor as dark brown as expected and smells so much lighter and "powdery" than my older bars. Quite disappointing.

***Pink Sugar - Aroma Haven - No A, Dark brown D. Really like this one. Good seller for men and women.***
I was wrong! Now I remember, I mixed my pink sugar half and half with my pink sugar from Lillian. The pink sugar from Aroma Haven is very disappointing! It is a tan looking bar and has a weak scent. I don't know if I will order from Aroma Haven again, the scents I got were rather disappointing. 

Dragons Blood - Brambleberries - Nice dark bar, scent isn't as strong as I am used to, I need to add more ppo next time. Not quite Lillians but still a nice Dragons Blood.

Will post about Denise's Dragons Blood as soon as I have soaped it.

In an attempt to use mostly EOs I decided to try some blends from WSP to see if any were good sellers. I got 4oz each of a bunch of different scents.

Euphoria Type - EO Blend from WSP - No A, No D. This is an awful scent! Okay, maybe there are some out there that will like it but I wince and hold my breath now when I walk by my soap drying rack. I live in an apt so don't have may storage options but I am tempted to let this one cure for a couple of months all alone in a box in the closet so I don't have to smell it for a while.

Almond Honey - EO Blend from WSP - No A, little D. I love this one and I know it is going to be a great seller. *update* not a great seller yet, not as loved as I thought it would be.

Valencia Type - EO Blend from WSP - No A, little D. A nice citrusy blend that I believe will sell well.

Sleep Time - EO Blend from WSP - I love this one! It comes through nice and strong at a little less than .5 oz/ppo. I didn't call it Sleep Time. I called it Lavender & Vanilla cause I like names that tell people what they are getting. I have sold more of this one than all of my other best sellers the first week I had it wrapped and out! It is now my best seller. A very sensual scent that comes out really well in the shower.

More to come.


----------



## hsmomof4

Everything done CP.

From WSP:
Eucalyptus Spearmint (BBW type): the first time I soaped this, it was fantastic, no issues. So I ordered more. I need to find out if they reformulated it because it separated when I OP'd so I had to rebatch and every batch since then has accelerated somewhat (not to soap on a stick stage, though, thank goodness)...and I even put my FO in with my oils before adding the lye. Smells great, though, and sells well for me.

Grapefruit Peppermint EO Blend: very nice, smells mostly like grapefruit

Bay Rum: Fantastic. No acceleration (I put it in with the oils) no discoloration. Smells awesome.

From AH/RE
Green Irish Tweed: yum. No issues
Clover Fields and Aloe: I just love this one...I put it in a salt bar.
Black Raspberry Vanilla: I love the way this smells...there's a green note to it. Easy to work with.


More later.


----------



## nightskyfarm

hsmomof4 said:


> Everything done CP.
> 
> From WSP:
> Eucalyptus Spearmint (BBW type): the first time I soaped this, it was fantastic, no issues. So I ordered more. I need to find out if they reformulated it because it separated when I OP'd so I had to rebatch and every batch since then has accelerated somewhat (not to soap on a stick stage, though, thank goodness)...and I even put my FO in with my oils before adding the lye. Smells great, though, and sells well for me.


I had the same result so now I blend my own.


----------



## hsmomof4

Southern Soapers Sugared Cranberries. Man. I bought a pound, thinking it would be great for all sorts of holiday things. It soaped just fine, but it smells nasty. No cranberry at all that I can detect. OOB, very chemical smelling, and a LOT of almond. I thought I'd soap it and see if I liked it better in soap. So far, it's a little better in soap than OOB, but I still don't care for it and it still doesn't smell like cranberries. Discolored slightly to sort of a pale peach. I'll post more if I like it better after the cure. 

AH/RE Whisper, which supposedly smells like some "Purely Herbal" shampoo. I don't get herbal from this at all, but I've never smelled that shampoo. It smells like apple. It doesn't smell bad, and it soaped nicely, it just didn't smell like I expected, based on the description and the name.


----------



## catdance62

Scent reviews:
Sweetcakes "Fracas" --smells good, accelarated/seized up immediately. couldnt' pour into molds 
Sweetcakes "Irish Spring"--smells just like the real thing, does not accelerate or darken
Aromahaven "Lime N Coconut"--smells really good, does not accelerate or darken
Aromahaven "Monkey Farts" candyish smell, accelerated/seized up. Barely got it into molds
Sweetcakes "Vanilla Bean"---really nice, does not accelerate, darkens.


----------



## hsmomof4

AH/RE FOs

Imagine: Love--smells fantastic, but it riced. I think that it blended back in ok. I was doing a split batch trying out some new FOs and I split my standard 7 lb batch 5 ways. That probably didn't help with managing this FO. No discoloration.

Lovely: also smells good and didn't give me any trouble in soap, but not very strong

White Linen: nice, no discoloration, no acceleration


----------



## prairie nights

All cold process with 100% goat milk.


Candle Science:

Plumberry - no A, light D into a medium tan, strong scent, customers love it, my personal favorite, was a great holiday seller for Christmas

Cucumber Melon - no A, no D, light pleasant scent in cured bar

Cranberry Marmelade - fantastic smell, strong in soap, no A and some D (light brown but not too dark and lather and rinse is white)

Creme Brulee - no A, D into brown, a little weak out of the mold, waiting to see if it comes back stronger after curing. Not so impressed, many of the high percentage vanillin fragrances from CS seem to do this and end up smelling pretty much the same 

Buttercream - no A, D into dark brown, dirty rinse, smells similar to other vanilla scents, won't buy again for soap, I do like it in lotion and whipped shea

Peppermint Eucalyptus - no A, very light D into light tan, scent is strong and nicely balanced


----------



## 2Sticks

CP with 100% goat milk except for the Floral Honeydew (water)

Aroma Haven
Floral Honeydew...no A, no D lovely fragrance but very light in finished soap
Spa Fusion...no A, no d...at 2 weeks I can barely smell the fragrance, what a shame

Whole Supplies Plus
Citrus Cilantro....no A, no D..to me it smell exactly like the candles from Pier 1. Love this fragrance!
Plum Crazy........acclerated, no D. My son used this and they like the fragrance. To me OOB it smelled like the Red tea with passion fruit that I drink.


----------



## Jo~*

New to soap so I don't have much to campare it to but here goes.

Candle Science

Black Cherry: strong and I loved it.
Meadow: pretty strong but a nice clean smell love it.
Cake: Can hardly smell it.
Golden Rose: Not to strong just kind of blah IMO.
Dragons Blood: I think if I had used more it would have been strong and I like it.
I still have Peanut Butter to use, it smells more like Hazelnut in the bottle.


----------



## carlidoe

Cold Process at 100% Goat Milk

Aroma Haven:
Lemon Curd- No A, Slight D to dark, gold, tan. Smells great and did well at 3 oz per 5lb of oils. 
Blueberry Muffin- No A, Major D to dark purple. Freaked me out because it was bright orange for a few days then turned to purple as it cured. It's pretty though. Lathers white, rinses tan. 
Vanilla Bean- Sucks. Soaped fine, smell is weak and doesn't resemble vanilla in the least. 

Brambleberry:
Grapefruit- Love this one. No A, no D. Does well at 2 oz per 5lbs oils. 
Moroccan Mint- YUM!! One of my favorites. A nice sweet mint. No A, No D. 
Rain- Got this one as a sample and soaped it with Moroccan mint. Turned out great and customers love it. No A no D.
Apricot Freesia- Smells ok, a little too floral. Horrible ricing. 
Lavender- No A, no D. Scent holds up well.
Berry Wine- No A no D. Soaps well. People either love it or hate it. 

WSP:
Yuzu: Love this one. No A no D. 
Cucumber Melon- No A no D. Scent seems a little weak right after cutting. I will see how it turns out as it cures. 

More to come..


----------



## 2Sticks

CP with 50% goat milk, all Veggie oil. 

CandleScience.com
Dragons Blood...no A, D to lovely brown. Good and strong at 1%
Cranberry Marmalade...no A, d to brown.

Southerngardenscents.com
Frangapani....no A, D immediately to yellow. It's supposed to turn cream. Very strong and a wonderful fragrance. It was a pleasure to soap. 

Soapsupplies.net
Pink Sugar...no A, D to light brown. Everyone is crazy for this fragrance!
Cool Citrus Basil....No A, No D....Light scent even at 1% but very fresh and appealing.

Saveonscents.com
Bamboo, Citrus & Teak....No A, No D...Good fragrance, mixed Bay Rum shreds in with it at light trace.


----------



## carlidoe

Soaped new scents from Wholesale Supplies Plus- CP 100% Goat Milk

White Tea and Ginger- Love it! No A or D
Goji Berry Bliss- Nice berry scent. No A or D
Georgia Peach- Did not hold up. No A or D
Rosemary Mint- Beautiful!! My new favorite- No A or D. Sells well for me!
Berry Vanilla- Love this one. I think I like it better than black raspberry vanilla.


----------



## prairie nights

All CP soap with 100% goat milk

Candle Science

Brown Sugar and Fig - nice mellow scent, no A, D to light beige 

Cotton Candy - behaved well, smells like the real thing, big hit with the children, no A , D to a very light tan at 1 oz ppo

Day at the Spa - sweet lemony scent, candy like similar to lemon drops, definitely A (but I was testing a new recipe), discolors to yellow/orange. 

Fruit Slices - mostly notes of orange, soaped like a dream, no problems here, good summer scent , no A, no D

Honeycomb - lovely ! no A, no D

Jamaica Me Crazy - fast A, discolored to a nice mango color (but my lye solution was dark). I really did not like working with this one. Smells like a mixed tropical drink with notes of mango and pineapple

Sun Shower - nice clean scent, no A, no D

Sunwashed Linen - another nice clean scent, no A, no D 


Tuscan Melon and Apricot - no A, no D, soaps beatifully, smells like dried apricots with light yeasty undertones (someone told me it smelled like beer)


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld

I plan to add as I go to this list -
All soaps are CP using a 50% Lye solution and added goat milk

*Candle Science*

Oakmoss and Amber- No A & No D

Green Tea & Lemongrass- No A No D

Peppermint & Eucalyptus - Slight A, but workable. Slight D to a yellowish

Sweet Pea- No A slight D to a Beige

Black Raspberry Vanilla No A D to a light Yellow

Cranberry Marmalade No A- D to a dark orange

Gardenia- No A- Slight D to an off white

Lilac- Yes A moves pretty fast, D to a pinkish

Love Spell- No A Slight D to a Beige

Antique Sandalwood- No A slight D to a light tan

Apple Jack and Peel- No A D to a beige- lost scent very fast..was not impressed with this one.

English Garden- No A Slight D to an off white

Lavender Cucumber Sage- No A D to off white almost beige, Not very fond of this scent, all I can really get out of it is the cucumber

Lavender No A D to an off white

Vanilla Lace- No A D to a very dark brown, almost black... Nice scent though

*Save on scents*

Ginger (classic oil)- No A slight D to a tan

Pumpkin Spice- No A D to orange

Lavender- No A, D to a beige

Jasmine Vanilla- No A, D to a brown

Cucumber Melon- No A, D to an off white

Love Spell- No A, D to an off white

Bay Rum- No A, D to a light brown

Cherry Almond- No A, D to a dark brown

Eucalyptus (EO) - No A, D to an off white

Oatmeal, Milk, and Honey- No A, D to a Med to dark brown.

Green Irish Tweed- No A, D to a beige

*Aroma Haven*

Peppermint Swizzle Stick- No A- D to an off white. Scent is true, not to strong.

Karma Sutra- No A- D to a Light tan. Scent sticks very nicely.

Orange Chiffon Cake- No A-D to very dark brown. Scent turned to a very salty.

Fruit Loops- No A-D to a med Brown. Scent doesn't quite smell like fruit loops anymore, but is still fruity and sticks.

Fresh Coffee- No A- D to a med brown. Scent is light but sticks nicely.

Southern Vanilla- No A - D to a very dark brown. Scent has completely faded.

Monkey Mouth- No A- D to a med brown. Scents fades, extremely light.

Teaberry: Yes A- turns to cottage cheese as soon as you add to oils. Can be stick blended through though. D to an off white. Scent is strong.

Vermont Maple Syrup: No A. D to a light brown. scent is "normal". Very sugary

Glazed Donuts: No A. D to Brown. Scent is very faded.

Morning Dew: No A. D to an off white. Scent is "normal"

Mandarin coconut- No A-D to med. brown. Scent fades.

Apple Harvest Festival- No A-D to a med brown, with an orange tone. Scent is strong and true (love it)

Winter Breeze- No A- D to an of white. Scent sticks nice and strong.

Coconut Cream Pie- No A- D to a med brown. Scent is light.

Purple Cow- No A, D to a light tan. Scent fades slightly.

Christmas Tree Garland: No- A Yes- D to a salmon pink color. Scent is "normal" not to strong.

Creme Brulee: No- A -D to a med brown. Scent is "normal"

Peach Pie Filling: No A, but did rice after stirring all the way into oils. Can save if you stick blend the crap out of it. D- to dark brown. Scent is much nicer once soaped then out of bottle. Light peach scent.

Toasted Marshmellows: No A. D to a light brown color. scent is sweet doesn't smell toasted or what i imagine a marshmellow would smell like.

Snuggle Baby: No A - D to a light brown color. Smells like baby powder. not to strong, but not that light either.

Frosted Snowdrops: No A - slight D to an off white. Scent is "Normal"

White Clouds: No A- No D. Bright white- Scent is Very light

Lumberjack: No A - D to a med brown. Scent is "normal to strong"

Cleopatra: No A- D to a dark yellow,almost a gold. scent is "normal"

Covered Bridges: No A - D to an off white. Scent is "Normal"

Mittens & Mistletoe: No A - D- to an off white. Scent is "light"

*
All scents were tested @ 1oz PPO*


----------



## Dorit

Candle Science Mediterranean Fig, No A very slight D lovely fresh, upscale subtle yet identifyable scent


----------



## hsmomof4

Aroma Haven/Rustic Escentuals
Gap: Heaven: smells great, but it accelerates. A lot.
Gap: Earth: no A, I colored the soap, so I'm not sure about D, but I don't think so.
Breezy Meadows: a little A, but manageable, no D. Smells awesome.


Elements Bath and Body

Honey L'Occitane: smells just like Lillian's but isn't quite as strong. Doesn't discolor as much.
Oatmeal Milk and Honey: another match for Lillian's.
Eucalyptus Spearmint: smells like the BBW version, and like WSP's but behaves much better and is less expensive, so that's a win all around.
Rosemary Mint: nice, no A, no D.
Willow Whispers: no A, no D. Smells to me almost exactly like Southern Soaper's Bamboo Zen Tea, which is to say, yummy.


----------



## Angelknitter12

I wanted a batch of really strong soap so I used twice the fo I usually use here. I have not had a problem when using 
The lesser amount:

The Sage Lilac and Lavender A= yikes. Set up so quickly I couldn't get it in the mold.


----------



## Dorit

Dorit said:


> Candle Science Mediterranean Fig, No A very slight D lovely fresh, upscale subtle yet identifyable scent


Although I love the scent and am sticking under peoples' noses, no one seems to like it. However Salty Sea Air by SoaoSupplies.net is a winner.


----------



## a4patch

Honeysuckle from candle science was soap on a stick. Not even sure I will be able to sell it. A big huge mess. This is the second time. (Dh asked for it again- He likes it. Go figure.) They have rated it bath and body safe.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Peggy, most florals are like this. You might want to try adding it to your butters and oils, then add you lye, it is how I soap one of my problem children. 

I also don't remember how new you are to soaping, but nobody soaps to what they show and say is trace. You certainly don't want to be at trace and then try to add a floral scent. Have you watched any of the utube videos on soaping, especially swirling techniques etc...see how thin they pour their soap to be colored....that is as close to trace as you want to get, then hand stir in your scent and hurry and pour. Bath and body safe does not mean you can use it in soap  Vicki


----------



## Angelknitter12

Peggy, I have had good luck with the HoneySuckle from TheSage.com.

Moonlight Path from MMS: I soaped it twice, and made lotion with it once. Couldn't smell a darn thing in any of them even after using more than their calculator says to use for a very strong scent. I won't be buying this one again. 


SweetGrass from MMS: Yum! This one was a winner.


----------



## Angelknitter12

I feel head over heels in love with "Edward" from mms. It is by far the best man's scent I have ever smelled. I made lotion and was surprised at the amount I had to use, and that it made my lotion thinner, but it smells divine. I tired to soap it tidy and it was terrible. It accelerated fast enough that the soap was ruined and I could not pour it. So sad. I will still use it in my other products.


----------



## [email protected]

BAMBOO from WSP
A-Yes
D-No

CP; 100% GM; Oils were cloudy--cool and I added the scent (4oz to a WM batch) to the oils. 
I always do a double batch (two buckets) and the first one, in less than a minute I was plopping and glopping into my molds (pvc). Second batch I stick blended and stirred like crazy for only 15 seconds or so and quick poured and it was good. 
Scent is a nice strong, clean and green. I like it  and will keep using it. Just will be ready to move fast!


----------

